# Meat goat questions.



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So I'm getting into the meat goat business(super excited!). I'm buying a 94% Paint Boer bottle doeling on Monday. Then I'll be buying a Fullblood Traditional doeling sometime next month(when she's weaned). I do have a few questions though. When they're old enough to be bred, should I be breeding for Easter market kids, Christmas market kids, or another holiday? Also, whichever time you think has the best prices, when should the kids be born? I'm planning on keeping(or selling as breeding stock) doelings and selling any bucklings for meat. And do you prefer private sales on your meat animals or just taking them to the auction? I was also looking into Myotonic goats. I like the larger ones for sure, but it seems as they're becoming more of a miniature "pet" animal and not being raised for meat at all. I've heard their meat is very tender, could they sell for a higher price than the "average" goat meat? Are Myotonics good meat animals in general? Sorry for all the questions! 
Thanks in advance!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We wait until they are a year old so they are fully mature. 

Well if you are going to sell for 4h/ffa market shows then they need to be born in January-March so you would breed your does around august. We do that and then breed them again in February-march so they will kid in july-august to be bread again.. Etc. if you breed for market goats you can get a good 200-300$ for a nice looking prospect doe/wether. (We have a private sale)

I don't think registered shows have a birth date requirement. 

Its all up to you. Most people don't like to breed their does in august because of the cold weather the first of the year and wait until around december so the kids will be born in the spring-summer time, but then they would be too young for 4h/ffa shows. 

The best time to breed a goat is up to the purpose of the babies. I hope that kinda helps :/ Goodluck!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What state/area are you in? You can probably get more specific recommendations for your particular area 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm located in north central PA.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You might want to find out the dominant ethnic population in your area & their holidays.
We did real good at the sale barn the week before easter.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree see what's up in your area. I don't find that any holidays are better then not being a holiday because so many people breed to have kids, mainly at Easter time. But here prices are great from September to May first. During I'll Nguyen that time people are looking for goats because.they have the grass to feed them, which does even play a part in the butcher market. 
Right now I'm finding it such a pain in the rump to sell privately. I think right now I'm just over people lol but they want a.deal, or they want you to hang onto them or this or that. No matter where you live your gonna get your share of pains. The sale yard you drop them off and walk away, but you do pay commission and gas to drive them there (I think it's worth it) 
But a tip if you do go to the sale yard. A lot of people get paid the first and the 15, sell right after those days. The first is better but I'm not sure if feed wise it would be worth hanging onto them. To.give a number I think it's about $10 a head more if sold on the first, a bale of hay here is $16 so for me not worth it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My does generally tell me when they are ready to breed and not the other way around.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> My does generally tell me when they are ready to breed and not the other way around.


 Females rule!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> My does generally tell me when they are ready to breed and not the other way around.


Lol that is true. But I told mine NO!! And the bucks said YES!! And then I invested in a hot fence 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol that is true. But I told mine NO!! And the bucks said YES!! And then I invested in a hot fence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Perfectly put


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Down here Does don't sell for much only a few buyers the slaughter houses. But the males sell for a very good amount because they can't be pregnant and they put out good meat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Does sell good around here, but people want them for breeding. We won't sell a doe for meat, the only exception would be if we ever have one that has too many issues for breeding. We once had a hermi, but someone wanted her as a pet to keep her from going to auction.

Wether's sell decently. A goat that has made it to breeding buck age doesn't really sell well around here unless they are good breeders. Typically the 60-80lb. buck/wether kids sell the best around here.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Myotonics in my area are mostly pet and not meat animals. An acquaintance of mine was actually trying to purchase myotonic breeding stock to begin a small meat production herd and breeders turned her away as soon as she stated her intentions!

I don't believe in stating that ALL does will be kept or sold for breeding or pets. Some does are poor quality and should be sent for slaughter. Selling as pets pretty much guarantees that at some point in the future they will be sold and they will likely end up being bred. I don't know many folks who have goat pets for 15 years.

I have "meat packers" come to my farm and pick up butcher animals for $2/lb live weight in groups. I don't sell privately. I like to know the animals are going to slaughter right away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good info.

This Thread is an older one.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I like to hit the Easter market. Here we get to around the 3.00+ per ld. With weights between 40 an 60lds. I kid in late Oct or early Nov to have 4 month old kids hitting the market. Anything with a red head brings more an that's prolly the number one reason I bred boers an boer crosses so I do get the higher prices.


----------

